# So much research!!!



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated...

I just recently switched Sonia to Taste of the Wild, because she has bad allergies and food was the likely culprit. Well, today I got the results back from her allergy test and things don't look good. In terms of food, she's allergic to...

White Potato, Oat, Carrot, Green Peas, Pork, Soy Bean, and Corn.

I double checked the TOTW label, only to discover Potato on the list. So, I checked Orijen's label since most people on here speak so highly of it...and it has potato and pea fiber.

What on earth am I supposed to feed my dog? I'm not opposed to going raw, I just really don't have the confidence that I can adequitely provide her with all the nutrition she needs all on my own.

Can anyone think of a kibble that will work. The vets only suggestion is a hypoallergenic diet by either Science Diet or Royal Canin, but I'm not thrilled with either of those brands.

I need some serious help, BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Catahoula, I am sorry you and your girl are going through this. It is so hard to see them suffer. I don't have allergic dogs so I can just tell you what I would do if this happened. 1 - Knowing she has major food allergies I would put her on raw. Meat, bone and organ it really is not diffcult and you would know exactly - 100% what she was eating. Secondly I believe that when I put my dogs on raw their immune systems have changed and improved treamendously. That alone may help with her enviornmental allergies. In any case for me feeding raw would alleviate about have the allergens affecting her and that can't be bad. You really should check the raw feeding files and see how easy it is to do and read some threads about allergy relief. I hope you can take things step by step and hopefully alleviate some of the issues. Food is easiest because you can be in total control over that if you choose to - any premade food will leave you in doubt as tot he exact ingredients and percentages. Anyway that's just my two cents. Please keep us posted.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy is allergic to most kibble because they all contain oils and fruits that she can't handle. She was eating almost entirely canned food. Almost all the canned foods have higher meat content and none of the ingredients you listed. If you buy by the case and use discount coupons, they can average as little as $1 a can. I also supplemented her with sardines, eggs, and meat from home.

I've used EVO, Evangers, By Nature, Back to Basics, Merrick (gotta watch the ingredients with this one), and various others. Most that I use are listed as 95% meat but some are 100% meat.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

You're currently feeding grain-free, but are you open to grain-inclusive formulas? Most, if not all, grain-free foods use potato and/or peas so grain-free might not be an option for you. But I am sure there are grain-inclusive foods you can find that don't include those ingredients. I have been looking into incorporating Canine Caviar into my rotation diet; I believe they have formulas without the ingredients you want to avoid. 

Lamb And Pearl Millet Adult

Chicken And Pearl Millet Adult

That one just came to mind because I've been looking into it lately, but I'm sure you'll be able to find other foods without those ingredients. I think with grain-inclusive formulas, the hardest ingredient to avoid will be oats (many contain oatmeal).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food 

Another option is California Natural. The meat and rice versions don't seem to have any of the ingredients your pup is allergic to. I haven't checked their canned food yet. I'm sure if you have a real good look around, you'll find some other premium kibbles and great canned foods, exactly like what what ol Chowder suggested above.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

How is your dog doing on TOTW? If she's still getting allergic symptoms you can try limited ingredient diets. California natural has a couple of formulas that don't have the ingredients you listed. Wellness makes a lid called simple solutions. Natures variety regular diets do not contain any of the ingredients you listed. I've used it before and it's a decent food. 

Instinct: Chicken Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food & Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity – California Natural

Wellness® Dog Simple® Recipes


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

FYI: Food-allergy tests are controversial among vets. I took my dog to an animal allergist, and she won't even administer food-allergy tests, because in her experience they yield way too many false positives and negatives to be worthwhile. She might be wrong, but she's not alone in this belief, and it's something worth knowing.

That said, even if the test results are accurate, you have lots of options. I love California Natural Lamb & Rice and feed it to my dog along with canned EVO 95% Venison. I highly recommend this based on experience, and I think you trust your gut and stay off the food that your vet wants to sell you and make profit off of.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

If you still want grain-free I believe Nature's Variety uses... tapioca instead of potatoes as a binder.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> I just recently switched Sonia to Taste of the Wild, because she has bad allergies and food was the likely culprit. Well, today I got the results back from her allergy test and things don't look good. In terms of food, she's allergic to...
> 
> ...


nutrisca sounds lie itd be good for you, it does have peas... but not potatoes.
DOGSWELL® NUTRISCA® Grain Free Potato Free Premium Dog Food


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> You're currently feeding grain-free, but are you open to grain-inclusive formulas? Most, if not all, grain-free foods use potato and/or peas so grain-free might not be an option for you. But I am sure there are grain-inclusive foods you can find that don't include those ingredients. I have been looking into incorporating Canine Caviar into my rotation diet; I believe they have formulas without the ingredients you want to avoid.
> 
> Lamb And Pearl Millet Adult
> 
> ...


Sorry, my brains been overloaded. I realized I made a mistake. The reason the foods I've been researching have all been grain-free is because I assumed (based on a lot of research) that if she had a food allergy, that it was most likely to grain products.

Now that I have the test results, I realize that is not the case (except the Oat, which is a boarderline allergen). I guess I need to go back to looking at grain inclusive food to eliminate the use of white potatoes and corn.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

cast71 said:


> How is your dog doing on TOTW? If she's still getting allergic symptoms you can try limited ingredient diets. California natural has a couple of formulas that don't have the ingredients you listed. Wellness makes a lid called simple solutions. Natures variety regular diets do not contain any of the ingredients you listed. I've used it before and it's a decent food.
> 
> Instinct: Chicken Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety
> 
> ...


Sonia has been more itchy since I switched her to TOTW, less then 2 weeks ago. But, now looking at the ingredients and what she's allergic to, I can see why.

Because I was trying to find a grain-free diet I didn't realize that the grain gets replaced with Potato and Corn, which both are on her list. I just have to go back to research, now that I have the guidelines I need to follow.

Everyone's suggestions have made me realize my error...:wink:


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Jack Monzon said:


> FYI: Food-allergy tests are controversial among vets. I took my dog to an animal allergist, and she won't even administer food-allergy tests, because in her experience they yield way too many false positives and negatives to be worthwhile. She might be wrong, but she's not alone in this belief, and it's something worth knowing.
> 
> That said, even if the test results are accurate, you have lots of options. I love California Natural Lamb & Rice and feed it to my dog along with canned EVO 95% Venison. I highly recommend this based on experience, and I think you trust your gut and stay off the food that your vet wants to sell you and make profit off of.


I know the testing isn't agreed on by everyone, but I figured it was worth a chance with all the itching and scratching Sonia does. It breaks my heart and I'm willing to do anything to help. I will switch her to a food that doesn't contain anything on her list in hopes that it helps, but she also has a lot of outdoor allergies, so the food is only one piece of the puzzle.

Thank you for the input...all of it is greatly appreciated. I don't mind all the research as long as something helps.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad you've found what's been bothering her. There is a new food the little pet boutique near me started carrying. Tuscan Natural - Natural Ingredients with added Vitamins & Minerals for Your Pet's Health they have a "simply pure" line that is very similar to California Natural, one is chicken, one is Lamb. 
HTH


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

I was going to suggest looking into Nature's Variety also. They have several formulas. Look over the ingredients list on their foods and I think you will find something that will work for you. We love Nature's Variety. We buy it online through PetCareRX.com. They have pretty good prices and you get free shipping on all orders over $35.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Would you be at all open to a raw diet? I ask because that would be the easiest way to avoid your dog's allergens.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

P&G or no P&G, I like EVO Herring and Salmon. Yes, it has peas, but I would get a small bag and try it until you run out. It's an absolute fortune and more expensive than feeding prey model raw, but it's easy to find and a very good food with extremely low carbs and excellent ingredients.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Would you be at all open to a raw diet? I ask because that would be the easiest way to avoid your dog's allergens.


I'm not opposed to going raw, I'm just not confident in my abilities to be the sole provider of her nutrition. I'm very much the type of person that wants to know exactly what to do...But all the raw advise I've gotten is just, "a little bit of this, a little bit of that, add some of this." Not quite methodical enough for me, but it could be a chance for me to break out a little and be more proactive in Sonia's health.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

So after 8 hours of research I've come up with 3 brands as possible options. They aren't the only brands, but the ONLY one's that seem to exclude what Sonia can't have AND be of relatively good quality. Please let me know what you think...

1) Natural Balance: Lamb Meal & Brown Rice

2) Wysong(???): Synorgon Formula

3) Wellness: Super5Mix Whitefish & Sweet Potato, Simple Solutions (a few different formulas - duck, lamb, salmon)


----------

